# Looking for a starter kit



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

I want to start detailing my TT. I have about £100 to spend on some kit. It's not much I know, but trying to convince the wife that it will cost more won't go down well as she doesn't understand that a bottle of car shampoo and polish from Tesco for £10 isn't going to be up to the job. 
Can some someone recommend me a kit. Had a rake about ebay and saw various kits, but to be honest, I'm a bit confused about what to get :? . I will need a clay bar I think going by the feel of the paintwork and some of the posts I've read on this forum.
Many thanks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You can start with a bottle of Johnsons Baby bath the powder blue one that's what I use instead of car shampoo


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Halfrauds have 3 for the price of 2 at the moment, if that helps :wink:

John


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks boys. I'll take a trip to halfords then. 
Johnsons... crikey haven't used that since the kids were babies  , thanks for the heads up, I'll give it a try.

What about a clay bar and polish make, any specific brands I should be using?
Thanks.


----------



## Laynerip (Apr 7, 2014)

MrQaud said:


> Thanks boys. I'll take a trip to halfords then.
> Johnsons... crikey haven't used that since the kids were babies  , thanks for the heads up, I'll give it a try.
> 
> What about a clay bar and polish make, any specific brands I should be using?
> Thanks.


For general ease of use and availability I'd go for Meguiar's.

If you have any cash left pic up a bottle of Autoglym Glass polish, great for that streak free shine on you windows.

Some good microfibre cloths are a wise purchase too, as well as a quality drying towel.

Frankly I could spend £100 in a heartbeat on detailing supplies


----------



## Uncle_rob (Apr 25, 2014)

Graph yourself a clay bay, autoglym super resin polish, autoglym hd wax, and a couple of microfibre cloths. And a wash mitt as never touch a sponge. £100 will do u for that easy. Halfords 3 for 2 so make the most of it beyond that, bit if research specific to ur colour car if u want to go the extra mile.


----------

